# ^^ndstitle-1133^^



## TPi (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ndsrelease-1133^^


----------



## TPi (Aug 6, 2006)

Ahhhhh, I can't find a decent boxart, it's not officially for sale so it probably shouldn't have a number, and my icon is inverted for god knows why.  But I thought you guys would like to see it's out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sorry for the mess shaunie boy.


----------



## m_babble (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Aug 6 2006 said:


> Ahhhhh, I can't find a decent boxart, it's not officially for sale so it probably shouldn't have a number, and my icon is inverted for god knows why.Â But I thought you guys would like to see it's out.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just up for purchase on NOJ's website now, I believe. Just like Electroplankton used to be.
Buuuut, I'm cool with XXXX, never been so happy about a XXXX before!


----------



## FifthE1ement (Aug 6, 2006)

If its for sale it needs a number. I hate games without a number! LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FifthE1ement


----------



## Opium (Aug 6, 2006)

Woohoo nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gonna try this out now.

*edit* It's pretty good. Some good classic fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pity there are only 3 games, I'd love to see a full Game & Watch game that has all if not nearly all Game & Watches made, that's just be awesome. That being said this game is only a bit over 1MB so it'll stay on my flashcart for a very long time, it's a nice distraction.


----------



## The Teej (Aug 6, 2006)

Why is this an XXXX? It should have it's own number.


----------



## Opium (Aug 6, 2006)

It's not available for 'purchase' in stores so it's not really a proper release, it's like a promo game, hence the XXXX


----------



## Orc (Aug 6, 2006)

I think they're pulling this out of Club Nintendo soon. It always get's out of stock too, seems everyone with Club N points there is trading in for these. Saw one on eBay going for US$100.00 with 13 bids already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: If someone here lives in Japan, can you get this for me? I got alot of those Club Nintendo ticket things...


----------



## TheStump (Aug 6, 2006)

the donkey kong one was a bit wierd first time around. LOL ive got the GB version that had heaps of little games on it, the flags one was the best by far.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't get the numbering system; it's totally f'ed up lol. Like this and that Gundam game for the GBA are COMMERCIAL games. They may not be widely available but they are finalised retail games made available to the public, just like any other numbered game.
*Sigh*

Anywho, I'm very happy to see this dumped, Game & Watches absolutely rule. Now where's Zelda for crying out loud?!


----------



## blackeromegalon (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes! Finally released! This will be sweet with two screens!


----------



## alexp2_ad (Aug 6, 2006)

Pretty cool... why is it all in English?  Like "High Score" and "Time"...


----------



## molesmile (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## HugeCock (Aug 6, 2006)

Hell ya. I'd play the hell outta these back in the day when I was a wee pup....I mean WAYYYYY back in the day. It's crazy to look at these games and see how far we have advanced...and how content I was back in the early 80's playing game and watch games as if they were the greatest things ever...Thanks for the dump!


----------



## Orc (Aug 6, 2006)

I never had those dual-screen G&Ws... I only had Chef and OCTOPUS... THREE OF THEM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THREE FRIKKEN' OCTOPII ;-; I don't know why I got one for Christmas when I already got two for my birthday the same year. 

I love that Oil Panic is there but yeah, wtf is Zelda?!



QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 6 2006 said:


> Hell ya. I'd play the hell outta these back in the day when I was a wee pup....I mean WAYYYYY back in the day.


Pup? You mean when you were still a baby chick.


----------



## Triforce (Aug 6, 2006)

These games were the best thing you get back in the early 80's. I have some fond memeories of Donkey Kong and Zelda G&W .
I also had a Super Mario Bros Crystal, it had a clear LCD screen with no back casing so you could actually see through it!

I couldn't find a good picture of a Super Mario Bros Crystal screen, but it looked exaclty like this


----------



## matt1freek (Aug 6, 2006)

heh i only had the super mario game & watch (the blue one)
a while ago they reissued abunch of g&w games on little keychains that look like gb color
i picked up the mario, donkey kong,  and fire!
I wouldnt be surprised if you could still get these cheap assuming they werent a limited edition.
i got mine at walmart for 4 bucks i think..but that was like almost a year ago i think.
lemme look into it.

here we go, game and watch mini classics


----------



## Orc (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Aug 6 2006 said:


> I couldn't find a good picture of a Super Mario Bros Crystal screen, but it looked exaclty like this








HOLY POOP! Those look sooooo sexy!


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh $hit





*edit link fixed


----------



## Orc (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 6 2006 said:


> Oh $hitÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's like 3 Wiis combined!


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 6, 2006)

mario is cool, has hidden 1up mushrooms and elk urine and etc


----------



## Foppzter (Aug 6, 2006)

GBA game #1184 was a game you could´nt buy at all, but still it has a number...
This game deserves a number!


----------



## DJBurkey (Aug 6, 2006)

Holy crap I had one of the Mickey and Donald games when I was really young.  If only I could find it now!


----------



## Hitto (Aug 6, 2006)

Using a supercard CF, I booted only to find a black screen with what must be a warning text (it's all in moonspeak), and no ability to advance further, using a trimmed rom, same thing happens on an un-trimmed rom.

Any reports of success with the same hardware?

EDIT : Short story : I'm a retard. Oh, and I can't find a "delete this post" button. Other than that, the three games are "Oil Panic", "Donkey Kong", and "Green House"


----------



## Triforce (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmm very strange... it works fine on supercard SD, i dont see why it shouldn't work on CF.
Are you using the latest kernal and software, 1.63 and 2.55 ?


----------



## FounderX (Aug 6, 2006)

Great to see it dumped.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a few cool games in the 80ies beside the game and watch series, 2 tom & jerry lcd games ( a yellow and purple one ) but I don't know the brand/manufacturer of them. Also a cool pink panther game on a pirate ship. But still the best I owned was the green panoramic popeye game.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 7, 2006)

Look if you guys want to see the Crystal Screen Super Mario Bros and every other damn unit ever made I used to publicly run the GAME & WATCH PANORAMA site a few years back but took it pseudo-down.  When I lost the host I lost interest, BUT, I stuffed it into my personal web account area so it wouldn't be lost.

If you want to check it out:
http://home.insightbb.com/~tanooki/index2.html

I used to own the DK, SMB(non-crystal), Balloon Fight(non-crystal), Mario Cement Factory(standard lcd), and Bombsweeper G&W units.  I technically still have two as I have the Zelda mini-classics unit, and I also have the COLECO tabletop arcade branded G&W of DK Jr.

...I hear this release has MORE games buried within it if you click around on the right stuff.


ALSO...I'm with darkforce calling bullshit on the stupidity of the list not giving this game a number.  Electroplankton was originally a WEB only release and it had one, the Gundam game on the GBA also wasn't normally sold either and has one too... why does this sucker get the shaft?


----------



## id242 (Aug 7, 2006)

OLL GBA # 1315, "Game & Watch - Gallery 4" was quite a good flashback on the SP.

http://www.gameandwatch4.com/game_watch4.html

Mario's Cement Factory
Donkey Kong Jr.
Donkey Kong 3
Fire
Boxing
Rain Shower


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 7, 2006)

So what was everyones highest score on that flowering game? I got less than 1000. =(


----------



## ds6220 (Aug 7, 2006)

QUOTE(id242 @ Aug 6 2006 said:


> OLL GBA # 1315, "Game & Watch - Gallery 4" was quite a good flashback on the SP.
> 
> http://www.gameandwatch4.com/game_watch4.html
> 
> ...


not only that but if you were really good, this release also had PLAYABLE versions of Chef, Donkey Kong, Fire Attack, Mario Bros., Octopus, Bombsweeper, Climber, Lifeboat, Manhole, Mario's Bombs Away, Parachute, Safebuster, Tropical Fish, and Zelda! The best I was ever able to do though was unlock up to the playable version of Mario's Bombs Away but maybe I will give it another go.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 7, 2006)

This is awesome and will never leave my cart, I only wish they had compiled ALL of the games ever, wouldn't be too big or hard to do imo.
Hopefully DS will get a nice set of new remakes like the GBA Game and Watch Gallery 4 collection which I also love and keep on my cart (0659 EUR or 1315 USA).
Its the simplicity and easyness of the pick-up-and-play that makes these games so appealing, even my dad and niece can have a go on them and they are 70 and 7. lol


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm hoping there is unlockables. 3 games for 8megs...when the GBA version had so much more at 4Megs...if I remeber right the GBA version had a original and a new graphically enhanced version all on that 4 megs so hopefully there are some unlockables on this version. I have only played mode a on all 3 and havent really gotten into it yet but I will be giving this game a run for its money...er download...I guess I should say.


----------



## AkiraXXX (Aug 8, 2006)

All this "Game & Watch" talk has gotten me all nostalgic.  There is no doubt that gee-whiz graphics are nice, but unless the game play is interesting I just glaze over.  Granted, these aren't the best games ever created, but I like the new spin the GB, GBC, GBA and NDS have put on these old timers.  In fact, if one were so inclined, one could make a Goomba loader with "Game & Watch Gallery" games 1 -3, load the 4th installment for GBA and finally load this chap to cover your bases.  If one was REALLY interested in these games, they could find the e-reader games as well.  If one cared, of course.

...


Er, excuse me, I've got something pressing to which I must attend...


----------



## ssj4android (Aug 8, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 7 2006 said:


> I'm hoping there is unlockables. 3 games for 8megs...when the GBA version had so much more at 4Megs...if I remeber right the GBA version had a original and a new graphically enhanced version all on that 4 megs so hopefully there are some unlockables on this version. I have only played mode a on all 3 and havent really gotten into it yet but I will be giving this game a run for its money...er download...I guess I should say.



It's only 1,337 KB. The rest is padding.


----------



## room88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good fun.. although it seems they ramped up the speed and difficulty a bit on the "A" games.. which is a GOOD thing (the originals start of veerrry slow). The circle is now complete with the DS giving full justice to the dual screen G&W's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's hoping like everyone else is that they will release a full retail version with even more games.


----------



## EQnox (Aug 8, 2006)

Its three megs if you trim it, I guess it has to do with Rom size...


----------



## bwaaatch (Apr 17, 2007)

Game save type seems to be 4k


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow this is a real digging up


----------



## Spikey (Apr 17, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Apr 17 2007 said:


> Wow this is a real digging up


Shhh! Get back to working on GS4!


----------



## deishido (Nov 30, 2009)

so... how do i download...?


----------



## asdf (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow. More than a 2 year bump.


----------

